# Gentoo User Treffen Wien 2007

## Pythagoras1

Ich stelle das einfach mal so in den Raum und schau ob wer Interesse hat im August/September zu einem User Treffen zu kommen.

Wegen dem Ort käme mir als erstes das Metalab in den Sinn.

lg, mayly.

EDIT:  2. September 18:00, Metalab

----------

## amne

Ich kann zwar nix Fixes zusagen, aber sofern ich Zeit habe würde ich da auch vorbeischauen.

Falls meine Anwesenheit erwünscht ist, um den 12-15. September bin ich definitiv nicht da.

Mir persönlich würde August eh besser gefallen, evtl. liesse sich das gleich mit einem kleinen Wien-Urlaub verbinden.

----------

## dertobi123

Macht mal einen Termin klar (Ende August/Anfang September?) und ich schau mal ob es sich einrichten lässt  :Wink: 

----------

## Pythagoras1

ich probier mal blind drauf los:

1. september? (hm... würd im metalab wohl mit http://metalab.at/wiki/Wir_nennen_es_30 kollidieren)

zweiter versuch:

2. september?

ok... ich glaub die metalab-leute sollten einen termin vorschlagen, falls es dort stattfinden soll

----------

## dertobi123

2. September klingt gut  :Smile: 

Edit: Desto eher der Termin fix steht, desto besser (sprich: billiger) für mich  :Wink: 

----------

## Pythagoras1

ich habe den Termin (2. september) jetzt unter http://metalab.at/wiki/Termine eingetragen

schaut recht gut aus, falls es keine einwände gibt tät ich sagen es wär fix.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

> ich habe den Termin (2. september) jetzt unter http://metalab.at/wiki/Termine eingetragen
> 
> schaut recht gut aus, falls es keine einwände gibt tät ich sagen es wär fix.

 

Bis wann kann es da theoretisch "Einwände" geben?

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Bis wann kann es da theoretisch "Einwände" geben?

 

ich leg einfach mal den stichtag auf den 31. juli fest -- sollte an sich ausreichen.

in der zwischenzeit hab ich nämlich versucht die aglug leute zu erreichen. noch weiß ich eben nicht wie es bei ihnen zeitlich aussieht.

----------

## _eckobar_

gibt es sowas wie ein programm?

----------

## amne

Der Tobi soll Bücher signieren.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> Der Tobi soll Bücher signieren. 

 

Lässt sich einrichten  :Wink:  Ich warte nur noch auf das "Go!", damit ich "endlich" den Flug buchen kann  :Wink: 

----------

## colo

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> gibt es sowas wie ein programm?

 

Sex, Drugs, and Rock'n'Roll!

----------

## Pythagoras1

colo, du bist doch von der aglug, falls ich mich nicht irre. ich hab euch schon versucht zu erreichen, war aber bislang nicht erfolgreich. könntest du bitte deine kollegen benachrichtigen? ich kann offenbar nix an eure mailinglist senden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Bis wann kann es da theoretisch "Einwände" geben? 
> 
> ich leg einfach mal den stichtag auf den 31. juli fest -- sollte an sich ausreichen.

 

Wie schauts aus?  :Wink:  Achja: Wann gehts dann am 02.09. los?

----------

## Pythagoras1

dann bleiben wir beim 2. september.

ich sag mal 18 uhr.. vielleicht jemand einen anderen vorschlag?

----------

## amne

Wie wärs mit früher (zu Mittag oder Nachmittag) für die Auswärtigen falls jemand wieder nach Hause will. Andererseits kann ich mir sonst auch am nächsten Tag Urlaub nehmen.

----------

## Pythagoras1

wäre alles im bereich des machbaren.

vorschlag?

----------

## dertobi123

Ich bin ab Samstag 01.09. ~20 Uhr in Wien, retour gehts zeitig am Montag Morgen - wann, wie und wo wir uns in der Zwischenzeit treffen ist mir gleich  :Wink: 

----------

## fosstux

Ich bin dabei!

----------

## Red B@ron

werde mich zu besagten termin wohl auch ins metalab emergen - cu there

----------

## colo

ph34r!

----------

## stillman

Hab grad in der Terminliste das Treffen entdeckt. Wollte nur mal im Namen des Metalab kommentieren dass wir am Freitag und Samstag eine Orgie feiern, also bitte nicht damit rechnen dass es pipifein sauber sein wird(Wir werden unser Bestes geben noch am Sonntagnachmittag sauber zu machen). Ihr seid dafuer zur Party natuerlich herzlich eingeladen!

Mit wievielen Leuten ist denn eigentlich zu rechnen?

Beste Gruesse

Benko

----------

## colo

War wirklich witzig - wann wird wiederholt?  :Smile: 

----------

